# how to weigh a newly born puppy



## gailgib (Sep 5, 2007)

my dog had 5 puppies on Halloween night.5 days ago. poor thing was constantly distracted.my question is:four pups are close to the same size but one of the pups is larger than the rest. how do I weigh them? (their definitely fathered by the same male)thanks


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Uhh... with a scale  

More specifically you can get a food scale that measures in grams or ounces and keep track of their wt gain/growth.


----------



## Annamarie (Oct 14, 2007)

food scale or take them to the vet?


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

I also used a food scale in the past from Walmart, put a bowl on it then put the pup in after you subtract the bowls weight.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

I personally like postal scales or the hanging fish scales that you get at walmart cheap and put the puppy in a sac of some sort (not plastic) to get the weight 

why don't people figure these things out before they have a litter


----------



## 007Dogs (Aug 22, 2007)

I use a digital baby scale, but a food scale, or postal scale is just as good. I would never take a new born puppy to the vets unless it needed emergency medical care. Too many germs to expose the new ones too at the vets office. 

Shalva the reason they don't plan these things in advance, is just to drive us nuts.


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

You can always use a food scale (as mentioned above) wtih a large bowl on it and zero the scale with the bowl on it so you get an accurate reading of the pups weight...if you're anything like me, trying to subtract or do anything with math is a pain in the butt, so it's easier to zero the scale with the bowl weight included, IMO


----------



## staticsnana (Oct 4, 2007)

there are food scales that have the bowl already built in that you can buy, you can also buy one especially for this purpose from most vets. good luck on the pups. i take it the pregnancy was not planned? ah well, i guess it happens to us so it can also happen to our puppies. maybe diapers are in order the next time she goes into heat? do you have any pics yet? how are mom and babies doing?


----------

